# Mice are pets not food



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you for viewing this.
Please do not feed your snakes mice and if you do then don't post pictures of them eating them and things?

But why?
Firstly, mice make great pets and pet mice are not snake food or they would be labeled that.

Secondly, what Benifets does your snake get?

Thirdly, Why do you watch them get eaten?

Fourthly, Have you ever kept a mouse a a pet?

Lastly, From any to a dog size should not make a difference to what you think they are mice are better pets than many big animals


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh dear, this is not going to go down well.

What should people feed their snakes then? Pedigree chum?

Rodents are usually the preferred prey, along with the odd chick, rabbit or Guinea Pig.

No one who has snakes would actually dispute Rodents do not make good pets, or any other small animal.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just sharing my opinion this has been up all day with no posts


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Just sharing my opinion this has been up all day with no posts


Most of us in the UK like to sleep


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Thank you for viewing this.
> Please do not feed your snakes mice and if you do then don't post pictures of them eating them and things? = well this is the snake part of the forum if you dont like it then dont come here snakes eating mice or rats or chicks or even rabbits is there food they need to eat them to survive.
> 
> But why?
> ...


my reply is in red ^


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i don't own a snake, but i'm now caring for one over summer. waht i do own is 11 rats.
yes, i will be feeding her a mouse today, and i might even post a picture because i've never seen her eat before- apparently she has been a bit reluctant to take it the past few months, so i may well end up asking others opinions...


i take it you don't like the raw feeding dog threads either?
you don't HAVE to lok at them you know, you are allowed to avoid the sections you don't like.


telling snake owners to not feed their snake meat is like telling a dog owner to make their dog live on bread. it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Wolfy said:


> my reply is in red ^


It is certainly not illegal to feed live prey to your snakes in the UK.

Just frowned upon.


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

JeanGenie said:


> It is certainly not illegal to feed live prey to your snakes in the UK.
> 
> Just frowned upon.


well from what ive been reading it is animal cruelty over here in london and only is allowed when you have tryed everything to get ur snake to eat them frozen (defrosted) but hey im new to the snake thread as an owner so i could very well be wrong about that lol :


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Wolfy said:


> well from what ive been reading it is animal cruelty over here in london and only is allowed when you have tryed everything to get ur snake to eat them frozen (defrosted) but hey im new to the snake thread as an owner so i could very well be wrong about that lol :


The Protection of Animals Act 1911 was repealed and replaced by the Animal Welfare Act 2006, under which the feeding of live vertebrate animals is not prohibited.



> THE IS LIVE FEEDING LEGAL ANSWER
> I have a copy of a letter from DEFRA that was passed on to me (as Vice Chairman of the FBH) from a member of this forum answering a number of questions they had raised including about live feeding. The following is from the letter and may be of interest to every one.
> 
> Finally, the protection of Animals Acts 1911 to 1964 do not prohibit the feeding of animals with live prey, although the live feeding of vertebrate prey should be discouraged and avoided apart from in exceptional circumstances and then preferably only under veterinary advise.
> ...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Closing this, the original post was inflammatory and bound to cause upset, if you don't want to see pictures of snakes/reptiles eating dead rodents then you can avoid the reptile section, although most members do usually post warnings in the title.


----------

